# ارجو المساعدة حول دينمو السيارة .



## e-rsha (15 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو المساعدة


يوجد عندي دينامو مفكوك عن سيارة كيف استطيع معرفة قدرته و الامبيرية التي يعطيها عند دورانه 
والكهرباء الناتجة منه كيف استطيع الاستفادة منها هل يجب تخزينها في بطارية أم بتركيب محول مثلاً لاضاءة مصباح وكيف يتم الربط
وما هي المواد اللازمة
أرجو الافادة من الجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخت رشا .

تحية طيبة .

الامر بسيط جدا .

استخدمي جهاز قياس الفولتية والأمبيرية وعادتا يكون بجهاز واحد .

مثلا اذا ارتي ان تقيسي الفولت جهزي جهاز القياس على قراءة الفولتية واديري الداينمو واقرئي

مؤشر القياس .

اما لقياس شدة التيار جهزي جهاز القياس على قراءة التيار (الأمبير) واقرئي مؤشر القياس ايضا .

وهنا يجب ان يتم التوصيل بطارية فارغة لمعرفة التيار الداخل اليها .

ولمعرفة كفاءة الداينمو يجب ان تكون الفولتية 13.8 فولت اما التيار 20 امبير .

والله الموفق .


البغدادي :56:


----------

